

Interactive course to explore Chrome DevTools - paulirish
http://blog.chromium.org/2013/03/discover-chrome-devtools-our-new.html

======
kailuowang
The course is very helpful especially with the very well written challenges.
It just that intro video at the beginning of every chapter started to get
annoying the 3rd time I had to watch it.

~~~
paulirish
Heh, true. We'll cull all but the first.

------
arikrak
Cool. For this course, they monitor changes on the browser side to see what
you do to the page. I think this is an effective way to teach people how to
use applications.

It actually reminds me a bit of RibbonHero, a project Microsoft once did to
teach people about Office ([http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=2653...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=26531)).

------
dsetton
We've been teaching a web development course to a remote team, and I found
this really useful! Since we're not native English speakers, I've made English
subtitles for the first video, and put them on GitHub, in case anyone else
finds this useful: <https://github.com/deborasetton/subtitles>

I'm hoping to translate it to Portuguese, but would gladly accept pull
requests for other languages too!

Also, the other videos are on my to-do list, of course.

------
jechen
I've always hacked my way around DevTools - it's nice being able to formally
acquaint myself with it through an interactive tutorial. CodeSchool also does
some of the best tutorials online (totally worth the subscription fee IMO) -
great partnership and great job.

------
deckyt
Nice! As someone who's been getting by using only the bare necessities in
Chrome DevTools, I've been on the lookout for something like this to help me
get more out of it. Thanks, Paul.

------
Siecje
I couldn't get any of the bling challenge problems at the end of chapter 3.
And skipping doesn't show you the answer...

------
christofd
nicely done! very helpful intro.

